# The Ultimate Comparison of Asian Major Cities



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

kyenan said:


> The figures you brought are not likely true, I guess. Shanghai's 6000 USD is possible because the city is the richest in China. I don't think Mumbai is as rich as Shanghai, as you can see from the fact that India isn't as rich as China yet.
> 
> If the figures are true, you must be talking about GDP PPP. If that's the case, be careful; we are talking about GDP nominal.


Yes, he is talking about GDP PPP!


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

^ the GDP (nominal)per capita of shenzhen is 7700,shanghai is something like 5800

i dont think hk per capita is 24000,its quite outdated,its something like 28000

so interesting heard of yokohama GDP per capita is so low, i think many yokohama people work in tokyo as well,so decrease its GDP,the wealth of yokohama is abosoulely the same level of tokyo and osaka


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

You shouldn't forget that the figure for Shanghai is metro area(6000 sqkm), while the figures for Seoul and Tokyo are city-proper(excluding the metro area). The metro population for Tokyo goes well over 30 million, and for Seoul it's like 21 million.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

^there are no source of GDP per capita of shanghai urban area(inside outer ring road),i guess something like 8000 to 10000,but is it can bigger thanb shenzhen economic speical zone(city proper)?? i dont know.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

top3 : Tokyo, Seoul, HongKong
Top5 : top3 + Siongapore,Sanghai
top19 : top5 + Osaka,Bangkok,Kuala Lumpur,Taipei, Dubai


----------



## C-Kompii (Oct 12, 2004)

cydevil said:


> You shouldn't forget that the figure for Shanghai is metro area(6000 sqkm), while the figures for Seoul and Tokyo are city-proper(excluding the metro area). The metro population for Tokyo goes well over 30 million, and for Seoul it's like 21 million.


Same with Taipei, the population figure of 2.7 million is only the city proper (only 274 km2), the metro population (continously built up areas and not some towns or villages that falls into some drawn up territory) is 8 million. The GDP per capita of $26,000 USD is about right, with PPP at over $40,000 USD. The total metro nominal GDP would be nearing a couple hundred billions in USD.

-G'day-


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

wrong data


----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)

wrong data...


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

not so accurate


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

My favourites of the cities that I have visted are Hong Kong, Shanghai, Tokyo, and Singapore. Bangkok is a lot of fun too but it's too seriously flawed.


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

Where can I see these data.
I wonder if BKK should be on the list?
I think it produce almost a half of the kingdom GDP, which is 160-170 Billion USD.
This can be enough to put it into the list!!


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

i love tokyo and seoul, true metropolis!!


----------



## avtar singh (Sep 4, 2005)

Amazing! How many beautiful destinations are there. One longs to be at all these locations.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

kyenan said:


> Although I said 'ultimate', it is not really... for the following reasons:
> 
> First, Tokyo Metropolis is not a city. Tokyo Metropolis as equivalent to a prefecture; it was formed by combination of the former Tokyo prefecture and the former Tokyo city. Thus Tokyo Metropolis consist of 23 wards (former Tokyo City) and 26 other cities and towns, villages and islands. So using Tokyo Metropolis is unfair in the city vs city comparison. Only comparing 23 wards of the former Tokyo city may be good, but the GDP figures of 23 wards are unknown.


Indeed alot of this depends on just what you class as a city, I'v seen Tokyo given a population ranging for 8 million to over 20 million and Shanghai from 12 to 26 million. If were just taking it by the largest adminerstrative number then I believe Chongqing for example is the largest city in the world with a population of 30 million although GDP wise its way behind those mentioned.


----------



## touchring (Mar 25, 2005)

Mumbai's GDP Greater Mumbai Maharashtra 23, 109 rs = USD 524 x 16 million
= USD 8.4 billion.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

MoreOrLess said:


> Indeed alot of this depends on just what you class as a city, I'v seen Tokyo given a population ranging for 8 million to over 20 million and Shanghai from 12 to 26 million. If were just taking it by the largest adminerstrative number then I believe Chongqing for example is the largest city in the world with a population of 30 million although GDP wise its way behind those mentioned.



Plz be aware that Tokyo's 20 milion pop includes the metro area. 12 milion is the population of Tokyo Metropolis. 8 milion is the population of Tokyo 23 wards. How many times this should be clarified? And Chinese cities include both urban area and rural area. Chongqing has 30 milion, but if you take out the population of the rural area of Chongqing, the population is much smaller than that. 

I am sorry to say this, but if you are a really deeply interested in cities, shouldn't you at least know the difference among Tokyo Metropolis, Tokyo 23 wards, and Tokyo Metropolitan Area? And shouldn't you know how Chinese city system is different from those of other countries?


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

kyenan said:


> Chongqing has 30 milion, but if you take out the population of the rural area of Chongqing, the population is much smaller than that.


Chongqing Municipality is about 88,000 sqkm. You can't really call it a city if you include all the rural areas.


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

desiguy8179 said:


> You have very convieniently ignored major asian cities like dubai,kuala lampur,new delhi,bombay etc......name you thread major East Asian cities as Asia represents a lot more than those cities!


no, those cities were chosen from whole asia.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

kyenan said:


> Plz be aware that Tokyo's 20 milion pop includes the metro area. 12 milion is the population of Tokyo Metropolis. 8 milion is the population of Tokyo 23 wards. How many times this should be clarified? And Chinese cities include both urban area and rural area. Chongqing has 30 milion, but if you take out the population of the rural area of Chongqing, the population is much smaller than that.
> 
> I am sorry to say this, but if you are a really deeply interested in cities, shouldn't you at least know the difference among Tokyo Metropolis, Tokyo 23 wards, and Tokyo Metropolitan Area? And shouldn't you know how Chinese city system is different from those of other countries?


Umm wasnt that exactly the point I was making in the original post? That a size of a city depends greatly on your definition and that definition varies from country to country depending on the political structure.


----------



## London™ (Jan 12, 2003)

If we are only talking about GDP at MER, I don't see anything wrong with the list other than the absense of Nagoya. Whoever made this list could have extended it to something like top 15 and included cities like BKK/KL/Shenzhen though.


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

if gdp is used as an indicator, then singapore city rules!


----------



## bnbmq (Sep 4, 2005)

Singapore and Kuala Lumpur rule in terms of ethnical diversity.
Tokyo and HongKong rule in terms of economy and finances,and it seems like a few chinese cities can be up in the near future.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

MoreOrLess said:


> Umm wasnt that exactly the point I was making in the original post? That a size of a city depends greatly on your definition and that definition varies from country to country depending on the political structure.



We are using GDP MER of *city proper*. The definition of city varies when including metro area. Tokyo Metropolis is an administratively defined entity. It's nothing like Tokyo Metropolitan Area. Shanghai's rural and urban districts are administratively well-defined too, as they have different administrative names (which could be all translated into the same single English term). So it's not that difficult to exclude rural Shanghai and Shanghainess from the calculation of urban population and/or urban GDP.


----------



## Indigoman (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it is:

1. Tokyo
2. Hong Kong
3. Seoul
4. Singapore
5. Shanghai
6. osaka

....


----------



## bnbmq (Sep 4, 2005)

we should consider the electric supply, water supply, sewer system and fuel supply that are knows as the infrastructure. These are necessary requirements to meet for the city comparison.


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

comparing infrastructure is not fair because some cities are poor. Some do not get enough of funds from central government, and some cannot cope up with fast growing population or migration. 

i think a simple way to see how good is that city is by street observation using McDonalds as an indicator.Because McD is affordable to everyone n it is a world brand, i m sure it can tell more or less how good is that city. if a city has more McDs, then that city is more prosperous.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

James Foong said:


> comparing infrastructure is not fair because some cities are poor. Some do not get enough of funds from central government, and some cannot cope up with fast growing population or migration.
> 
> i think a simple way to see how good is that city is by street observation using McDonalds as an indicator.Because McD is affordable to everyone n it is a world brand, i m sure it can tell more or less how good is that city. if a city has more McDs, then that city is more prosperous.


Then, that means Korean cities are poor. :lol:


----------

